# Sanremo 2018: 6-10 febbraio. Cantanti, canzoni, Video, news.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)

Da questa sera, martedì 6 febbraio, a sabato 10, andrà in scena il Festival di Sanremo 2018 condotto da Favino e Michelle Hunziker. Fiorello sarà ospite della prima puntata ( http://www.milanworld.net/fiorello-ospite-della-prima-di-sanremo-2018-a-vt58074.html ).

Ecco i big in gara

Roby Facchinetti & Riccardo Fogli, Mario Biondi, Diodato & Roy Paci, The Kolors, Nina Zilli, Luca Barbarossa, Lo Stato Sociale, Annalisa, Giovanni Caccamo, Enzo Avitabile con Peppe Servillo, Ornella Vanoni con Bungaro e Pacifico, Renzo Rubino, Noemi, Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro, Le Vibrazioni, Ron, Max Gazzè, i Decibel, Red Canzian ed Elio e le Storie Tese.


I giovani

Mudimbi, Eva, Mirkoeilcane, Lorenzo Baglioni, Giulia Casieri, Ultimo, Leonardo Monteiro e Alice Caioli.


Tra gli ospiti: Laura Pausini, Negramaro, Gianna Nannini, Giorgia, Gianni Morandi, Biagio Antonacci, Nek, Pezzali e Renga. 

Ospiti internazionalI: Sting e James Taylor.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Vorrei tanto che Fiorello stasera facesse una grande sorpresa a tutti, ossia annunciare un nuovo show evento su Rai 1, magari a più puntate. 

Altrimenti, perché limitarsi ad una normale apparizione? Per dire, è stato ultimamente pure nello show di Savino su Italia 1 dedicato agli anni 90' e da Costanzo e Fazio un anno fa e, personalmente, dubito che vada da Baglioni solo per fargli il piacere di garantirgli una serata di successo e fare cose simili fatte nei programmi citati. Se va a Sanremo, è perché c'è qualcosa di speciale sotto sotto. Io ci spero.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come si può chiamare quella gente li come ospite di Sanremo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2018)

Il cane di mirko pronto a latrare!


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2018)

E chi pensano di mandare all'Eurovision quest'anno? mi vien da ridere... a 'sto punto potevano scegliere il tizio che ha vinto xfactor ma essendo una produzione Rai mica potevano fare una scelta sensata.
Se vince un vecchietto e poi accetta di andarci ci sarà da ridere, forse l'unico profilo decente è quello di Lorenzo Baglioni o Annalisa ma la seconda sicuramente è lì giusto per marcare la presenza e la categoria giovani non credo sia da considerare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *E chi pensano di mandare all'Eurovision quest'anno?* mi vien da ridere... a 'sto punto potevano scegliere il tizio che ha vinto xfactor ma essendo una produzione Rai mica potevano fare una scelta sensata.
> Se vince un vecchietto e poi accetta di andarci ci sarà da ridere, forse l'unico profilo decente è quello di Lorenzo Baglioni o Annalisa ma la seconda sicuramente è lì giusto per marcare la presenza e la categoria giovani non credo sia da considerare.



Ma chi se ne frega di quella porcata dell'eurovision..ma hai visto che roba è? L'anno scorso ha vinto un pagliaccio solo perché malato di cuore, prima aveva vinto la donna barbuta..l'anno scorso ho visto di quella gente che qua manco alle sagre di paese si presenterebbe

San Remo di base avrebbe ben altro valore..e comunque uno può fare come Vecchio che rinunciò ad andare a quella cag4t4 europea..


Detto questo, big deludenti, spero vinca nina zilli in quanto gnocca da paura..

Bene gli ospiti


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di quella porcata dell'eurovision..ma hai visto che roba è? L'anno scorso ha vinto un pagliaccio solo perché malato di cuore, prima aveva vinto la donna barbuta..l'anno scorso ho visto di quella gente che qua manco alle sagre di paese si presenterebbe
> 
> San Remo di base avrebbe ben altro valore..e comunque uno può fare come Vecchio che rinunciò ad andare a quella cag4t4 europea..
> 
> ...


L'eurovision non lo vinceremo mai più, molti voti vengono dati per motivi che non c'entrano nulla con la musica, come in tutti gli altri concorsi dopotutto. Neanche San Marino mi ricordo ci votò l'anno scorso. 

Licitra poi è l'ennesima voce buttata nel wc, non tanto distante da accattoni tipo Il Volo e quella roba lì seppur i generi siano nettamente differenti, ma la sostanza quella è. Inoltre, mi pare che sia già stato dimenticato solo Amadeus nel capodanno di Rai 1 lo ha invitato dopo che ha vinto X Factor e poi basta. Sono contento che, fino a questo momento, i Maneskin stiano andando forte come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di quella porcata dell'eurovision..ma hai visto che roba è? L'anno scorso ha vinto un pagliaccio solo perché malato di cuore, prima aveva vinto la donna barbuta..l'anno scorso ho visto di quella gente che qua manco alle sagre di paese si presenterebbe
> 
> San Remo di base avrebbe ben altro valore..e comunque uno può fare come Vecchio che rinunciò ad andare a quella cag4t4 europea..
> 
> ...



Viene comunque rappresentata la musica italiana, non è Miss Europa eh..
Trovo strana l'associazione Sanremo vecchi (vecchiacci quest'anno) Eurovision gay world, poi che l'Eurovision sia una porcata non ci sono dubbi ma dovrebbe essere un trampolino di lancio per giovani interessanti, tutto qui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Viene comunque rappresentata la musica italiana, non è Miss Europa eh..
> Trovo strana l'associazione Sanremo vecchi (vecchiacci quest'anno) Eurovision gay world, poi che l'Eurovision sia una porcata non ci sono dubbi ma dovrebbe essere un trampolino di lancio per giovani interessanti, tutto qui.



Si ma non si può nemmeno pensare di costruire san remo sulla base di chi poi deve andare all'eurovision...
Che poi quando abbiamo mandato i "giovani" Emma-Michelin-Gabbani non mi pare abbiamo fatto figuroni..anzi..

Finalmente Baglioni ha privilegiato i cantanti escludendo giustamente i falliti dei talent che falsano la gara in quanto da casa i bimbiminkia li votano per tifo calcistico e non per le canzoni (infatti guarda caso hanno vinto tutti in passato nonostante canzoni penose, mengoni a parte)


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non si può nemmeno pensare di costruire san remo sulla base di chi poi deve andare all'eurovision...
> Che poi quando abbiamo mandato i "giovani" Emma-Michelin-Gabbani non mi pare abbiamo fatto figuroni..anzi..
> 
> Finalmente Baglioni ha privilegiato i cantanti escludendo giustamente i falliti dei talent che falsano la gara in quanto da casa i bimbiminkia li votano per tifo calcistico e non per le canzoni (infatti guarda caso hanno vinto tutti in passato nonostante canzoni penose, mengoni a parte)


Io tornerei a togliere l'Italia dall'eurovision fosse per me, facciamo solo figuracce ormai anche lì. E poi mi pare che negli ultimi anni ci siano stati solo giovani lì, e quando vinsero gli Stadio si fecero da parte e ci andò la Michielin (solitamente i vecchi non hanno voglia di andarci o magari vengono pressati dall'"alto" a farsi da parte).


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)

All'Eurovision ci mandiamo il cane di Mirko!


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)

A quanto è quotata una canzone sulle molestie?

Attenzione anche alla combo devastante: canzone sulle molestie ad una migrante.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotata una canzone sulle molestie?
> 
> Attenzione anche alla combo devastante: canzone sulle molestie ad una migrante.


Quello è ovvio. Intanto ricordiamoci di questo CANE... ehm volevo dire capolavoro (scusatemi non volevo indignare i radical chic) .





E poi, come la Angiolini in quell'occasione, non mancherà la gente attorno che si commuoverà a comando e verrà inquadrata a posta per influenzare la massa a votarlo. Che goduria sarebbe se il pubblico al televoto lo facesse fuori subito subito? Spero che, almeno quello, non sia truccato ma poco ci credo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2018)

scommetto che ci faranno 2 palle quadrate con le solite menate da comunista


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)

Un sogno: Vecchione ospite che canta in loop questo (grandissimo, ma grandissimo davvero) pezzo. 

Ve la immaginate la Boldracca?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un sogno: Vecchione ospite che canta in loop questo (grandissimo, ma grandissimo davvero) pezzo.
> 
> Ve la immaginate la Boldracca?



Va beh capolavoro. 

Alla Boldrina scoppierebbe il cervello


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

E pensare che Vecchioni è del PD. Forse è troppo pure per loro.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Sbagliatissimo mettere Fiorello all'inizio. Ha alzato troppo il livello che la gente si annoierà adesso che se n'è andato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2018)

L'intruso all'inizio


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2018)

ma a qualcuno piace la musica o guardate Sanremo ed Eurovision solo per criticare facce, show e tematiche politiche ?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

La canzone di Meta-Moro sul terrorismo è di una banalità assurda.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma a qualcuno piace la musica o guardate Sanremo ed Eurovision solo per criticare facce, show e tematiche politiche ?



Ma di musica non c'è rimasto più nulla, dai. E' solo propaganda politica.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma di musica non c'è rimasto più nulla, dai. E' solo propaganda politica.



Io lo guarderei per la musica se poi non mi piacciono le canzoni non lo guardo e fine 
(al momento non lo sto guardando son sincero)


----------



## Jaqen (6 Febbraio 2018)

A me piace davvero e Baglioni è uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna santissima elio e le storie tese.. Un declino inesorabile


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io lo guarderei per la musica se poi non mi piacciono le canzoni non lo guardo e fine
> (al momento non lo sto guardando son sincero)



Manco io.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Madonna santissima elio e le storie tese.. Un declino inesorabile


Veramente, che schifo di pezzo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Fighissimo il pezzo di Red Canzian 

Il mio preferito al momento.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Dio mio, il fiore contro la violenza sulle donne  . Chissà chi l'avrà proposta sta cosa...Indovinate un pò.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2018)

per ora l'unica botta di vita l'ha data fiorello. 

uscito lui (un fenomeno), ho cominciato a sbadigliare. 
le canzoni per ora meh, dagli elii mi aspettavo un pezzo moscio, e così è stato, non capisco perchè abbiano accettato l'invito di baglioni. 
stanno allungando un brodo che non sa più di nulla. 

quoto su red canzian, per ora l'unica canzone un pò ritmata e decente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2018)

Paradossale ma al momento il miglior secondo me è Red Canzian


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La canzone di Meta-Moro sul terrorismo è di una banalità assurda.



venivano dati per favoriti ancora prima di sentire le canzoni.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

*Boom di ascolti: 52,1% di share. Risultato superiore alle premiere delle scorse edizioni condotte da Carlo Conti e Fabio Fazio.

Intanto, la canzone di Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro è a rischio squalifica. Il motivo è dovuto al ritornello, che è simile, quasi del tutto identico (anche nella musica) ad una canzone presentata a Sanremo Giovani nel 2016: "Silenzio" cantata da Ambra Calvani e Gabriele De Pascali e scritta da Febo, lo stesso autore della canzone di Meta e Moro.

Ecco i due ritornelli a confronto:
Non Mi Avete Fatto Niente di Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro
"Non mi avete fatto niente, non mi avete tolto niente, questa è la mia vita che va avanti, oltre tutto, oltre la gente"

Silenzio (2016) di Ambra Calvani e Gabriele De Pascali
"Non mi avete tolto niente, non avete avuto niente, questa è la mia vita che va avanti oltre tutto e oltre la gente"*

Ecco il video del segmento del Dopofestival che ha sollevato il caso:


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: 52,1% di share. Risultato superiore alle premiere delle scorse edizioni condotte da Carlo Conti e Fabio Fazio.
> 
> Intanto, la canzone di Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro è a rischio squalifica. Il motivo è dovuto al ritornello, che è simile, quasi del tutto identico (anche nella musica) ad una canzone presentata a Sanremo Giovani nel 2016: "Silenzio" cantata da Ambra Calvani e Gabriele De Pascali e scritta da Febo, lo stesso autore della canzone di Meta e Moro.
> 
> ...


Espulsione obbligatoria! Ricordiamo che Loredana Bertè nel 2008 fu cacciata per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma a qualcuno piace la musica o guardate Sanremo ed Eurovision solo per criticare facce, show e tematiche politiche ?



Musica? A San Remo?

Ah si guarda per quello??? ahahah

Io non so come fosse in passato 30/40 anni fa, ma che festival della canzone è se i veri e pochi Big Italiani manco partecipano?

Dovrebbe essere una sorta di Champions League della musica Italiana.

Vasco Rossi... Ligabue.. Giorgia.. Laura Pausini..Nek.. Jovanotti ..Nannini...ecc ecc... cosi avrebbe senso.
Mettiamoci pure Fedez e Gue Pequeno se volete.

Ma se in una ipotetica "classifica di cantanti italiani", partecipano solo quelli dal 30° posto in giu, a me già fa perdere l'interesse.

Ovviamente non partecipano perchè sono già ricchi sfondati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: 52,1% di share. Risultato superiore alle premiere delle scorse edizioni condotte da Carlo Conti e Fabio Fazio.
> 
> Intanto, la canzone di Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro è a rischio squalifica. Il motivo è dovuto al ritornello, che è simile, quasi del tutto identico (anche nella musica) ad una canzone presentata a Sanremo Giovani nel 2016: "Silenzio" cantata da Ambra Calvani e Gabriele De Pascali e scritta da Febo, lo stesso autore della canzone di Meta e Moro.
> 
> ...



Ma voi seriamente pensate che l'artista non sia stato messo a conoscenza della cosa? Ragazzi per chi fa il nostro lavoro anche una variazione sul tema armonico della canzone subisce 200 controlli prima di essere approvata. 

E secondo voi l'autore presenta un testo uguale a quello di qualche anno prima senza che l'etichetta ( presumibilmente la stessa della vecchia pubblicazione ) se ne accorga e l'artista non sappia della cosa? 

*Attenzione :* qui lo dico e qui lo nego... scommettiamo che oggi si parlerà solo di loro 2 e del plagio ? se sono sicuro di non vincere il festival meglio cadere nell anonimato o essere squalificato il primo giorno ma finire su ogni prima pagina ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Musica? A San Remo?
> 
> Ah si guarda per quello??? ahahah
> 
> ...



No la meccanica è questa, io ho un artista che non si caha piu nessuno, lo mando a San Remo per cercare di rivitalizzarlo. Oppure mando l'artista a San Remo sperando che grazie al gossip mi acquisisca popolarità. 

San Remo se non fose per i soldi della Rai sarebbe gia morto da anni altro che share e altre palle.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: 52,1% di share. Risultato superiore alle premiere delle scorse edizioni condotte da Carlo Conti e Fabio Fazio.
> 
> Intanto, la canzone di Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro è a rischio squalifica. Il motivo è dovuto al ritornello, che è simile, quasi del tutto identico (anche nella musica) ad una canzone presentata a Sanremo Giovani nel 2016: "Silenzio" cantata da Ambra Calvani e Gabriele De Pascali e scritta da Febo, lo stesso autore della canzone di Meta e Moro.
> 
> ...



Imbarazzante!


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2018)

io ho smesso di guardare Sanremo da quando ha vinto Povia nel 2006


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No la meccanica è questa, io ho un artista che non si caha piu nessuno, lo mando a San Remo per cercare di rivitalizzarlo. Oppure mando l'artista a San Remo sperando che grazie al gossip mi acquisisca popolarità.
> 
> San Remo se non fose per i soldi della Rai sarebbe gia morto da anni altro che share e altre palle.



Appunto, è una farsa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appunto, è una farsa.



Va beh ma come il 99% dei reality musicali in TV, li è ancora più furbo il meccanismo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2018)

Una cosa da dire su Sanremo ce l'ho: Annalisa è una bella gnocca.

Grazie per l'attenzione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una cosa da dire su Sanremo ce l'ho: Annalisa è una bella gnocca.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione.



Madonna

L'unico motivo per guardare Sanremo


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

*Meta e Moro restano in gara, nessuna squalifica. "Non è plagio, l'autore (Febo n.d.r.) è lo stesso e il regolamento prevede la possibilità di campionare o usare stralci di altri autori, per un totale non superiore al 30%" sono le parole del vicedirettore di Rai 1 Claudio Fasulo.*


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma come il 99% dei reality musicali in TV, li è ancora più furbo il meccanismo.



Ma i reality è ovvio, chi è in auge e guadagna un sacco di soldi mica va a fare quelle menate.

Ma il Festival di Sanremo dovrebbe essere la crème de la crème della musica del belpaese.

Comunque ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una cosa da dire su Sanremo ce l'ho: Annalisa è una bella gnocca.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione.



.


----------



## Raryof (7 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una cosa da dire su Sanremo ce l'ho: Annalisa è una bella gnocca.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione.



Annalisa = Miriam Leone che canta.


----------



## Lambro (7 Febbraio 2018)

a me è piaciuta quella dei Decibel, poi quella con la vecchietta che balla.
anche ron con la canzone di dalla.

inutile cercare altre cose, sanremo ormai si guarda tanto per guardà.

voto 10 a fiorello, di un'altra dimensione.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

*Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro sono stati momentaneamente sospesi dal Festival per accertamenti sulla presunta violazione del regolamento della manifestazione da parte del loro brano in gara "Non mi avete fatto niente". Stasera al loro posto, dopo un'estrazione, è stato deciso che si esibirà Renzo Rubino che, in principio, si sarebbe dovuto presentare sul palco il giorno dopo.*


----------



## Hellscream (7 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una cosa da dire su Sanremo ce l'ho: Annalisa è una bella gnocca.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una cosa da dire su Sanremo ce l'ho: Annalisa è una bella gnocca.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione.



stupenda


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Forte la canzone del giovane Baglioni dedicata a Di Maio  .


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Arriva il fenomeno


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

*Classifica giuria demoscopica nuove proposte:
1-Alice Caioli
2-Lorenzo Baglioni
3-Giulia Casieri 
4-Mirkoeilcane*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Classifica giuria demoscopica nuove proposte:
> 1-Alice Caioli
> 2-Lorenzo Baglioni
> 3-Giulia Casieri
> 4-Mirkoeilcane*


Il cane ultimo  

Godooooo, ma era prevedibile. Un pezzo veramente agghiacciante.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro sono stati momentaneamente sospesi dal Festival per accertamenti sulla presunta violazione del regolamento della manifestazione da parte del loro brano in gara "Non mi avete fatto niente". Stasera al loro posto, dopo un'estrazione, è stato deciso che si esibirà Renzo Rubino che, in principio, si sarebbe dovuto presentare sul palco il giorno dopo.*



no vabbe assurdo, perché? era la canzone migliore.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cane ultimo
> 
> Godooooo, ma era prevedibile. Un pezzo veramente agghiacciante.



mah, secondo me era la migliore.
Agghiacciante è il congiuntivo di Baglioni.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quanto se la sentono questi 3?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Pippo


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Classifica giuria demoscopica nuove proposte:
> 1-Alice Caioli
> 2-Lorenzo Baglioni
> 3-Giulia Casieri
> 4-Mirkoeilcane*



QuelcanediMirko ultimo????!

Fassisti!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cane ultimo
> 
> Godooooo, ma era prevedibile. Un pezzo veramente agghiacciante.



Non è nemmeno una canzone..pare la parodia di "minchia signor tenente"..


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2018)

*Ancora boom di ascolti: 47.7% di share per la seconda serata. Meglio di Carlo Conti lo scorso anno, che totalizzò il 46.6%.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2018)

*Meta e Moro restano in gara.*


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meta e Moro restano in gara.*



Stasera altra grande prestazione. 
Sto pensando di scommetterci almeno sul podio devono arrivarci.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2018)

*Terza serata al 51.6%. Miglior risultato dal 1999 (edizione condotta da Fabio Fazio, Laetitia Casta e Renato Dulbecco).*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2018)

Sbaglio o in generale mi sembra che quest'anno sia meno fazioso e politicizzato?

Sarà anche per questo che la gente è meno infastidita.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o in generale mi sembra che quest'anno sia meno fazioso e politicizzato?
> 
> Sarà anche per questo che la gente è meno infastidita.


Insomma...Diciamo che, furbescamente, hanno messo (quasi) del tutto da parte la propaganda sull'immigrazione per dare spazio a quella femminista. Anche ieri c'erano delle protagoniste di un musical, pure stonate, che hanno pubblicizzato una roba sulle donne.

Un anno per i concorrenti c'era l'arcobaleno per i diritti civili, quest'anno il fiore contro la violenza sulle donne.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2018)

A livello canoro trovo il livello inferiore a quello dello scorso anno.
Mi sta piacevolmente colpendo Baglioni, sembra un principe per i suoi modi eleganti.
Come canzoni la mia preferita è quella dello stato sociale perchè musicalmente piacevole e poi diretta nel contenuto. Il ritmo prende da subito , il testo non è raffinato ma descrive la realtà lavorativa di oggi.
Una vita in vacanza
Una vecchia che balla
Niente nuovo che avanza
Ma tutta la banda che suona e che canta
Per un mondo diverso
Libertà e tempo perso
E nessuno che rompe i ********
Nessuno che dice se sbagli sei fuori, sei fuori, sei fuori.
Il bisogno di leggerezza che invocano i ragazzi bolognesi è una necessità di noi tutti in un paese schizofrenico, malato e per vecchi.
I grandi favoriti moro-meta non mi convincono del tutto perchè la tematica impegnativa alla lunga stanca.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o in generale mi sembra che quest'anno sia meno fazioso e politicizzato?
> 
> Sarà anche per questo che la gente è meno infastidita.



perchè mancano quasi del tutto i comici tra gli ospiti, che gli altri anni abbondavano.
erano loro più che altro a buttarla sulla politica. 

concordo con fabri quando dice che quest'anno si cavalca l'onda delle molestie sulle donne e qualcosina sui migranti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)

*Nelle Nuove Proposte, Ultimo vince la gara (secondo Mirkoeilcane, terzo Mudimbi).

Premio della sala stampa ad Alice Caioli.

Premio della critica Mia Martini a Mirkoeilcane.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)

*Ancora boom di ascolti: la quarta serata è stata seguita da più di 10 milioni di spettatori ed il 51.1% di share.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *
> Premio della critica Mia Martini a Mirkoeilcane.*



Chi era la giuria della critica?


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi era la giuria della critica?



Il cane di Mirko, probabilmente!


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nelle Nuove Proposte, Ultimo vince la gara (secondo Mirkoeilcane, terzo Mudimbi).
> 
> Premio della sala stampa ad Alice Caioli.
> 
> Premio della critica Mia Martini a Mirkoeilcane.*



Ma come fa quell'********* ad arrivare secondo ?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Poteva mancare la propaganda sull'immigrazione? C'è da dire che mi sono schiattato di risate quando Favino ha fatto la voce da africano. Baglioni in lacrime poi, ridicola sceneggiata. Hanno fatto una roba così propagandistica e palese che al posto di far riflettere ha fatto ridere, almeno a me.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Favino vero top player del festival però eh


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2018)

Sto Fabrizio Moro è il re delle canzoni ruffiane.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Fabrizio Moro è il re delle canzoni ruffiane.


E pensare che è il favorito alla vittoria con una canzone riciclata da un'altra già scritta in passato. Ed ovviamente i pezzi veramente belli di questo festival come quelli di Canzian, Biondi o Barbarossa finiranno ultimi.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Annalisa, Lo Stato Sociale ed Ermal Meta si contendono la vittoria finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Annalisa, Lo Stato Sociale ed Ermal Meta si contendono la vittoria finale.*


Che scempio, dio mio. Lo Stato Sociale, cioè, LO STATO SOCIALE ai primi posti. Rimpiango le vittorie di Marco Carta e Valerio Scanu e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Vincono sicuramente Ermal e Moro
Secondo posto Lo Stato Sociale
Terza Annalisa


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vincono sicuramente Ermal e Moro
> Secondo posto Lo Stato Sociale
> Terza Annalisa


Sì lo penso pure io, a meno che la sala stampa non voti tutta in massa per Lo Stato Sociale che perderanno di poco secondo me. Annalisa finirà terza, ma è oggettivamente la più dignitosa tra i tre.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì lo penso pure io, a meno che la sala stampa non voti tutta in massa per Lo Stato Sociale che perderanno di poco secondo me. Annalisa finirà terza, ma è oggettivamente la più dignitosa tra i tre.



Annalisa andrebbe mandata all'Eurovision chiunque vinca... dove vogliamo andare con gli altri?


----------



## SmokingBianco (11 Febbraio 2018)

Lo stato sociale sono degli svantaggiati che ti fanno ben capire a che livello è arrivato Sanremo ed a quanto questo paese sia spacciato. Ma li apprezzo e dico che questi VINCONO SICURO, ci metto la mano sul fuoco. La gente ha voglia di cambiare ma si fa dai falsi cambiamenti come dei bambini a cui il lupo ha regalato le caramelle ed è quindi giusto che questi sciacqua lattughe si presentino con un brano orrendo e vincano.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Annalisa andrebbe mandata all'Eurovision chiunque vinca... dove vogliamo andare con gli altri?



ma l'eurofestival è una trashata totale, lo stato sociale ci starebbero bene in mezzo a quei pagliacci, la butterebbero in caciara, con la vecchia che balla. 

annalisa è troppo raffinata per quell'ambiente, farebbe la fine della michielin.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma l'eurofestival è una trashata totale, lo stato sociale ci starebbero bene in mezzo a quei pagliacci, la butterebbero in caciara, con la vecchia che balla.
> 
> annalisa è troppo raffinata per quell'ambiente, farebbe la fine della michielin.



ma l'eurovision non è solo la serata finale dove va beh noi non vinceremo mai a prescindere perché siamo gli unici che non cantiamo in inglese

c'è tutto un tour e una serie di eventi in giro per l'Europa (esperienza che la stessa michielin ha definito indimenticabile) dove viene comunque messa in mostra la musica italiana, chi se li ca-ga lo Stato Sociale e gli altri due?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che i Decibel tipo siano finiti agli ultimi posti mentre due sfigati che non azzeccano una nota neanche per sbaglio ai primi? Cioè, ci rendiamo conto? Siamo veramente alle cozze, in musica come in politica. Per quanto riguarda Moro e Meta, che dire, se a prendere il ritornello di un'altra canzone fosse stato un'artista sconosciuto ai più in gara, come Diodato, mi ci gioco le palle che lo avrebbero fatto fuori. A loro non è successo, perché con la loro espulsione è chiaro che Baglioni e co si sarebbero giocati il successo del Festival.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Una cosa che mi sono sempre chiesto: ma sti direttore d'orchestra a che servono? Ci fosse un musicista che li guarda!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Premio della critica Mia Martini a Ron con il brano "Almeno Pensami" (brano scritto da Lucio Dalla).

Premio della sala stampa allo Stato Sociale con "Una vita in vacanza".*


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Ma chi sono sti Stato Sociale? Da dove sono usciti?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Premio della critica Mia Martini a Ron con il brano "Almeno Pensami" (brano scritto da Lucio Dalla).
> 
> Premio della sala stampa allo Stato Sociale con "Una vita in vacanza".*


Come ho detto prima, attenzione alla sala stampa che può fare lo scherzetto a Meta e Moro.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Premio miglior interpretazione Sergio Endrigo ad Ornella Vanoni, Bungaro e Pacifico con il brano "Imparare ad amarsi".*


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

A questa Ornella Vanoni le hanno ficcato una scopa su per il culo per farla reggere in piedi


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Premio miglior testo Sergio Bardotti a Mirkoeilcane con "Stiamo tutti bene".*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Il Degrado Sociale


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2018)

dio mio, mirko e il cane premiato anche stasera.  madò


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Il cane c'ha proprio la faccia da zecca


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Premio miglior testo Sergio Bardotti a Mirkoeilcane con "Stiamo tutti bene".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Premio Bigazzi a Max Gazzè con "La leggenda di Cristalda e Pizzomunno"*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Premio Tim Music (brano più ascoltato durante la settimana sanremese) ad Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro con "Non mi avete fatto niente".*


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto Ermal Mer... è Jovetic?


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Premio Bigazzi a Max Gazzè con "La leggenda di Cristalda e Pizzomunno"*



Bigazzi è quello che mangiava i gatti, che poi è stato cacciato?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bigazzi è quello che mangiava i gatti, che poi è stato cacciato?


Ahahah no, è dedicato al paroliere Giancarlo.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahah no, è dedicato al paroliere Giancarlo.



Ah, per fortuna!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Vincono Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro (secondo posto Lo Stato Sociale , terzo posto Annalisa) *


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vincono Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro (secondo posto Lo Stato Sociale , terzo posto Annalisa) *


Ma va?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Va beh almeno ci siamo evitati il disagio sociale


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Per fortuna non ha vinto lo Stato Scrotale


----------

